# Proyecto con paneles solares



## benvenuto007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola, queria hacer algun proyecto con paneles solares, algo barato para empezar, estaba pensando en este panel _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-34488095-celda-solar-panel-solar-energia-solar-panel-600mv-1000ma-_JM_
pero me veo muy limitado con la tensión, por eso pensaba comprar dos de estos y ponerlos en serie, cosa que tenga 1.2V, pero igualmente no se que pueda hacer, siempre teniendo en cuenta de no gastar mucho. O algun elevador de tension cosa que pueda cargar una bateria de 6V o 12V (tengo de las dos para poder usar en el proyecto). Que se les ocurre a ustedes?. Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

La tensión de salida es de 450 a 600 mV, cuanto mas carga le saques, bajará la tensión. 

No creo que haya otra solución, que aclopar varios de ellos en serie. ¿Las baterias son de auto o las pequeñas de 7Ah?. Se requiere un 10% de la capacidad, es decir unos 0.7 A para cargarlas.


----------



## benvenuto007 (Mar 6, 2008)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> La tensión de salida es de 450 a 600 mV, cuanto mas carga le saques, bajará la tensión.
> 
> No creo que haya otra solución, que aclopar varios de ellos en serie. ¿Las baterias son de auto o las pequeñas de 7Ah?. Se requiere un 10% de la capacidad, es decir unos 0.7 A para cargarlas.



Queria cargar una bateria de 6V 4 Ah o una de 12V 7Ah, pero no me da el presupuesto para comprar 10 o 20 paneles, por eso pensaba en algun elevador de tension, justamente vi en una placa de red esas viejas de 10Mb/s, que tenia un elevador de 5vcc a 9vcc, era del tamaño de un rele mas o menos, pero yo quiero elevar de 1.2V en lo posible. Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 7, 2008)

Si elevas tension de seguro pierdes en corriente...


----------



## benvenuto007 (Mar 7, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si elevas tension de seguro pierdes en corriente...



Si, pero no me interesa tener mucha corriente, asi que algun elevador vendria bien, digamos que almenos pueda cargar una pila AA. Saludos, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## benvenuto007 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tambien podria ser para cargar una pila AAA, si alguien conoce algun circuito para cargarlas con panles solares bienvenido sea. Gracias por su tiempo. Saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 8, 2011)

Yo tenia panel solar y siempre lo use pero los vendi, nunca probe sobrecargar un panel con mas luz solar usando espejos quisiera peguntarles si alguien lo probo si un panel genera mas potencia o no.


----------

